# Friends cat has had kittens - help please!



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

My friend's cat has had two kittens (unplanned - please don't judge).

They were born lastnight, a grey female and a black male (according to the vet) 

First one came out ok and the mum did a great job of cleaning it up etc... but the second one came out backwards, and it's back legs are twisted 

The mum wasn't producing any milk at first but she is now and she's taking care of them, but the one with bad legs is having to pull itself along by it's front paws... 

They took it to the vets, and first thing they said was PTS... but my friend wants to try and do everything he can to save it before they think of that... they keep stretching and exercising the legs so it's in the right position. 

Is there anything else that can be done to help the little one?


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Sorry about this 

Try this link:

::: Caring For A Kitten Born With A Twisted Leg :::

FWIW. I think your friend is right to try and not take the easy option recommended by the vet.

Please pass on my best wishes and I will be keeping everything crossed for the little one.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Thats quite common, sometimes called frog legs, there is a site somewhere. More often than not those sort of legs just correct themselves as the kitten grows no treatment necessary, just a bit of daily massage, and move to the correct position if its possible. I will try and find that site.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

Elmstar said:


> Sorry about this
> 
> Try this link:
> 
> ...


Thanks hun  x



Saikou said:


> Thats quite common, sometimes called frog legs, there is a site somewhere. More often than not those sort of legs just correct themselves as the kitten grows no treatment necessary, just a bit of daily massage, and move to the correct position if its possible. I will try and find that site.


Thank you! Good to know it's maybe not as bad as first thoughts. x


----------



## wrinkles (Nov 2, 2007)

ive had a kitten with this before. my vet recommended putting a towel in, gives them more of a grip? we also gently rubbed his legs every few hours, and layed him with them in a more normal position. it took 2 weeks, but to look at him now you wouldnt know he had a problem. definatly wouldnt think of putting him to slepp at this early stage. definatly worth trying


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

My next door neighbours cat had a kitten with twisted legs, the vets also advised putting it to sleep. She massaged his legs and 4 weeks later the little one was fine. He grew up with no problems at all. Definatly worth giving the little one a chance.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I've had this and the vet wanted to PTS - would have PTS the best cat I ever bred! Put them on a towel. Legs often come right of their own accord, my cat's did.

Liz


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks guys! I'll pass all the advice on!  xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww i do hope its legs improve, i spoke to a breeder recently who was telling me one of their kittens was born and had to drag itself about because of its back legs, but they said its fine now, and walking ok,


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

Just to update. It died today.  poor little thing.









R.I.P "Hope" xxx


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

RIP little guy!x


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Awww, so sorry.  At least your friend tried to give the little chap a chance.


----------

